# Sacrifical sinkers



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Since i dont have a downrigger, ive heard of people using "sacrificial" sinkers. I want to know how they work, how to use them, where to get them or how to make them.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't know about them, but while I was in Whitworths yesterday I saw a contraption that might help you. Can't remember what it was called, but it's best descibed as a palm-sized triangular plastic lure bib with holes in it  . On the packet it said that it's made to get your lures and baits down deep, and for use with light lines (6lb - 20lb). They're about $15, and it'd be interesting to see if they work. Sorry I can't really tell you more than that but I only looked at it briefly...

Rowan.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i tie a snapper lead (4ounce) to a rubber band which loops around the leader about 6 feet above the hook.

the rubber band isnt that strong so (theoretically) when a big fish hits the line and tears off at speed the rubber band will break and the sinker will break free from the line. Its yet to happen though...


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

Rstanek said:


> Don't know about them, but while I was in Whitworths yesterday I saw a contraption that might help you. Can't remember what it was called, but it's best descibed as a palm-sized triangular plastic lure bib with holes in it  . On the packet it said that it's made to get your lures and baits down deep, and for use with light lines (6lb - 20lb). They're about $15, and it'd be interesting to see if they work. Sorry I can't really tell you more than that but I only looked at it briefly...
> 
> Rowan.


that sounds like a trolling para vane we used to us them fishing for snook in my stink boat days 
cheers mark


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

wedgetail said:


> that sounds like a trolling para vane we used to us them fishing for snook in my stink boat days
> cheers mark


Yeah, I think that might be it. It was a something-vane... Also said it was for trolling at (I think) around 3 knots, so good for yakking.

Rowan.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

one of these?










they are called a davis fish seeker

http://www.davisnet.com/Marine/products ... ?grp=m15-4

they work pretty well for small lures (trout bream etc). depending on the hole you use and the line out - they can get pretty deep.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

lampukameister said:


> one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one, FISH SEEKER!

There you go IATF, dunno what you're chasing, but I hope that helps...

Rowan.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

when a squid strip is on a down rigger or sinker, won't the bait spin.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

Imaddictedtofishing said:


> Since i dont have a downrigger, ive heard of people using "sacrificial" sinkers. I want to know how they work, how to use them, where to get them or how to make them.


back to you post.

have used sacrifical sinkers but not for trolling.

when fishing in really snaggy ground, I have tied weights to line that is much lighter than the breaking strain of the main line. this way - when a fish is on and the weight gets snagged - you can break the sinker off and not lose the fish.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Davey G said:


> i tie a snapper lead (4ounce) to a rubber band which loops around the leader about 6 feet above the hook.
> 
> the rubber band isnt that strong so (theoretically) when a big fish hits the line and tears off at speed the rubber band will break and the sinker will break free from the line. Its yet to happen though...


 A friend I fish with at SWR uses this method to good effect. He runs a live bait 20-25 feet from the lead.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

used to use railway spikes, running the bait about 3 - 4 metres from the weight


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

From a previous post from Kraley


kraley said:


> chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a break away sinker and how does it work?
> ...


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

arr ha! thanks paulo!


----------



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

'when a squid strip is on a down rigger or sinker, won't the bait spin.'

Nope - just pin it once and use a strip about the length of your index finger but no longer - test it as u drift along - it should 'waft' or flap if u know what I mean.

try a 4-5/0 balck magic k/l hook or owner in the same pattern - great jaw hook up rate.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

sweet... Thanks


----------

